# Ceramic Coating on Plastic Trim ?



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Just finished watching a Youtube mechanic use Ceramic Coating on black trim.

I have seen other videos using coatings on headlights after polishing but on black trim ? 

Seems to absorb really well and give that dark / wet look. He claimed that durability was up there with it being applied to paint.

He was not selling anything, actually it was part of wider spruce up on a car he was turning around. 

Anybody done this and have an experience to share?


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Was it chromatic detailing by chance? I know you cab buy trim coatings, I have some Oracle I'm going to try and it says it can be used on trim so will report back 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Kamikaze ISM supposed to be really good on trim, expensive though.

Dave


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Good thing about kamikaze is you can use it on paint too, same with Oracle 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Monza Car Care have a coating and it is good for paintwork, wheels and Trim and it’s a good price going strong after a year.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Eturty said:


> Was it chromatic detailing by chance? I know you cab buy trim coatings, I have some Oracle I'm going to try and it says it can be used on trim so will report back
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No mate, it was Chris Fix... he sounds like he has sprinkled a liberal dose of the magic dust on his cornflakes most of the time but he is very very good. He's a mechanic, and this is the first vid I've seen of his doing a 'detail'.

Have goosey below... trim coating bit starts at 21:00


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

BarryAllen said:


> No mate, it was Chris Fix... he sounds like he has sprinkled a liberal dose of the magic dust on his cornflakes most of the time but he is very very good. He's a mechanic, and this is the first vid I've seen of his doing a 'detail'.
> 
> Have goosey below... trim coating bit starts at 21:00
> 
> How to Detail Faded Paint by Hand (Paint Correction) - YouTube


Ah i see!

I was thinking of these two vids


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

DLUX is a dedicated trim sealant though.

I was talking about Paint Ceramics... which (and I'm ready for all the nay sayers) you can pick up for a couple of quid off ebay.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

BarryAllen said:


> DLUX is a dedicated trim sealant though.
> 
> I was talking about Paint Ceramics... which (and I'm ready for all the nay sayers) you can pick up for a couple of quid off ebay.


I picked up a ceramic from China for 7 quid. I tried it on one panel on my work car, but must try again and monitor a bit more closely.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

BarryAllen said:


> I was talking about Paint Ceramics... which (and I'm ready for all the nay sayers) you can pick up for a couple of quid off ebay.


A dirt cheap generic coating gave me around six months protection on the external plastics on my wife's Mini (which is kept outside on the drive and driven daily but for only 15 miles or so).

The usual process...

Cleaned -> Degreased -> Applied the Coating

... but there's no need to go with an unknown eBay / Ali Express coating when you have this...

https://auto-glanz.co.uk/ceramics/p4-lite


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

BarryAllen said:


> DLUX is a dedicated trim sealant though.
> 
> I was talking about Paint Ceramics... which (and I'm ready for all the nay sayers) you can pick up for a couple of quid off ebay.


Sorry mate misunderstood you

Who knows? Maybe give it a try?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

BarryAllen said:


> DLUX is a dedicated trim sealant though.
> 
> I was talking about Paint Ceramics... which (and I'm ready for all the nay sayers) you can pick up for a couple of quid off ebay.


DLUX is a trim and wheel coating, so it's for both paint and trim.

I just ordered a big bottle of C0V2 for peanuts on sale ($28 Canadian for 50ml). It says it works on trim and paint, so I'll be testing it out on my Prius and some other stuff soon.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Never seen it promoted for Bodywork paint - Rubber, Plastic and Alloy.

CQuartz is the bodywork one.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

BarryAllen said:


> Never seen it promoted for Bodywork paint - Rubber, Plastic and Alloy.
> 
> CQuartz is the bodywork one.


If it works for alloys it works for paint, just might not bead or gloss as well as cquartz.


----------



## crash486 (Apr 6, 2015)

I think the spray sealants can be used this way e.g. Adams

Crash486


----------



## hoodie6029 (May 14, 2011)

I tried ChrisFix's tip with some 9H nano. My 14 year old plastics came up a treat. I just have to see how long the treatment will last now.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

hoodie6029 said:


> I tried ChrisFix's tip with some 9H nano. My 14 year old plastics came up a treat. I just have to see how long the treatment will last now.


Did it 'restore'?

That's specifically what I'm interested in as I know you can throw anything that doesn't stain onto trim, been using water based nano sealants for years (DJFA and Power Maxed Summer Jacket) - but I need to bring back to black some trim that hasn't had the benefit of such protection.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Gtechs ceramic coating C1, C5 and C4 are virtually are the same and all can go on plastic trim. 


Gonz.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Interesting. I have a Focus with piano black trims on the window pillars, I can polish them up perfectly but they are so soft it doesn’t last long. I also have a part used bottle of C5 that is only going to go to waste. Anybody tried it?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I had the wheels on my focus ceramic coated last year by Ceramic Pro. When I was picking the car up I asked the guy about doing the trims he said it wasn’t worth doing as even with a ceramic coating you’ll still get damage on them. Best option is is wrap them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Mcpx said:


> Interesting. I have a Focus with piano black trims on the window pillars, I can polish them up perfectly but they are so soft it doesn't last long. I also have a part used bottle of C5 that is only going to go to waste. Anybody tried it?


It will be perfectly fine, I'd rather protect than not. i personally wouldn't pay for a wrap if I had a ceramic coating available.

Gonz.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

great gonzo said:


> It will be perfectly fine, I'd rather protect than not. i personally wouldn't pay for a wrap if I had a ceramic coating available.
> 
> Gonz.


Yeah my thoughts too. Everything I've found says wrap them, but the C5 is open and not going to last until I need it again, so nothing to lose.


----------



## hoodie6029 (May 14, 2011)

BarryAllen said:


> Did it 'restore'?
> 
> That's specifically what I'm interested in as I know you can throw anything that doesn't stain onto trim, been using water based nano sealants for years (DJFA and Power Maxed Summer Jacket) - but I need to bring back to black some trim that hasn't had the benefit of such protection.


Yep, before and after below. This trim was never taken care of and it came up a treat. It beads in the rain now too. I'll just have to see how long it last now. 
Before








After


----------



## hoodie6029 (May 14, 2011)

*Bump*

18 odd months later, it's still looking good. Tried the ceramic on the polished headlights, but they just yellowed up quickly again.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I've used Kamikaze ISM on plastic trim, and I have used Gtechniq Exo too, which works very well.


----------

